# Comma Homicide



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2020)

Guilty as charged!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2020)

What ever


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Ronni (Feb 29, 2020)

This would have a little more punch if the word "unpunctuated" weren't misspelled.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## CatGuy (Feb 29, 2020)

Semicolon to the rescue!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)

<<To err is human, to forgive, divine>>.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 29, 2020)

Aunt Bea*,* the early years!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 3, 2020)

Uh, what?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Uh, what?


An Oxford comma is a comma used after the the next-to-last item in a series  in a list of three or more items, before ‘and’ or ‘or’ (e.g. an Italian painter, sculptor, and architect).Also called serial comma.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 3, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> An Oxford comma is a comma used after the the next-to-last item in a series  in a list of three or more items, before ‘and’ or ‘or’ (e.g. an Italian painter, sculptor, and architect).Also called serial comma.


Sorry, all of my commas went to Cambridge.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2020)

The Cambridge comma (LINK)

"The Cambridge comma introduces a punctuated pause AFTER the word “and” in lists — i.e. before the final list item … An example of the new Cambridge comma illustrates the unexpectedly belated verbal interruption that it offers: “He packed up his books, cigars, teddy bears and*,* slippers.”


----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> The Cambridge comma (LINK)
> 
> "The Cambridge comma introduces a punctuated pause AFTER the word “and” in lists — i.e. before the final list item … An example of the new Cambridge comma illustrates the unexpectedly belated verbal interruption that it offers: “He packed up his books, cigars, teddy bears and*,* slippers.”



So, If you're reading this aloud, this indicates a verbal hesitation, correct?  I was taught the opposite.  Hooray!  I learned something new!  I must go make hot, buttered popcorn!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2020)

Some would like to kill the Oxford comma!


----------



## jerry old (Mar 3, 2020)

ghost post


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 25, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> The Cambridge comma (LINK)
> 
> "The Cambridge comma introduces a punctuated pause AFTER the word “and” in lists — i.e. before the final list item … An example of the new Cambridge comma illustrates the unexpectedly belated verbal interruption that it offers: “He packed up his books, cigars, teddy bears and*,* slippers.”


Not meaning to be obnoxious, but it should read:  "He packed up his books, cigars, teddy bears, and slippers." The comma was in the wrong place.


----------



## gennie (Apr 25, 2020)

Oxford Comma unnecessary *unless* it is written as part of a speech to be read in which case it indicates  a pause and emphasis on last word.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 25, 2020)

the world has gone mad


----------



## jujube (Apr 25, 2020)

How much you're going to enjoy next Thanksgiving lies in your choice of the following sentences:

Let's eat, Grandma!

Let's eat Grandma!


----------



## jerry old (Apr 25, 2020)

so, do we get options?
old folks tend to be stringy


----------



## jerry old (May 6, 2020)

Commas are those things we stick into a sentence that appears to lack something-as in punctuation.
What to do?
Slap a comma in there, that ought to catch it.


----------



## Butterfly (May 6, 2020)

That should be a semicolon after the "there," not a comma.  HA!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> <<To err is human, to forgive, divine>>.


You got me!  
guillemets = quotation marks


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Nautilus (May 9, 2020)

How's your baby buggy?  How's your baby, buggy?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 19, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 213794




this elicited a chuckle from this serial comma abuser...


----------



## jerry old (Mar 19, 2022)

Chunking      them grammar rules to the wayside is fun.
almost as much fun as watching grammar czar'''s fume 

they made us do it once, now were all growed-up      

so again, here is a bunch of them punctuation thingys
so if you feel you words are missing something, slip on over here-there free
....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}and so on and  on


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 20, 2022)

jerry old said:


> the world has gone mad


No, it hasn't  gone mad....just doesn't care about standards any more.


----------



## Devi (Mar 20, 2022)

Yeah — no point in writing properly enough to convince others that you know what you're talking about, right?

It's one thing to make the occasional typo or grammar error. It's another not to care at all. I feel that, if I'm communicating, it is up to me to do so in a way that I can be understood by others, which is where standards come in.

I occasionally come across a post or article that is so difficult to decipher that, to be honest, after an attempt or two, I just don't bother. If the author doesn't care to put in the effort to make himself or herself understood, I guess he/she reaps the rewards of that lack of care.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 20, 2022)

How about 3 or 4 sentences?  I have to go back and reread what I type taking commas out and inserting periods...

Once read a friend's first draft master's thesis.  It was one 54 page long sentence.  Even though he was an engineer, we are not expected to write real well, it was in serious need of editing.  He confessed that he had written it in 48 hours non-stop...  Needed more than editorial help.  He did get his degree, but it took a while, and many rewrites.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Regarding that oxford or extra serial comma question.....


She loved her cats, coffee, and pretzels.

_Or is it:_

She loved her cats, coffee and pretzels.

(Seems okay, but, _in this second example, might her cats be named....?  )_


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 20, 2022)

When the grandkids say:

_Let's eat grandpa._
or 
_Let's eat, grandpa._

The comma can be important, kind of life or death thing...


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 20, 2022)

After years of proper grammar punctuation etc.,  in school and offices I love, at this age,  to write it how I feel at the time.

At this age does it matter... oh, do I have the right number of dots there...here.....??????!!

Most people read a sentence now and  get the meaning regardless of dots and commas and even spelling.

Our English language is so fool of confewsing speling and meening of sum  wurds....good to make fun of it sumtimes .

I luv to post fotos .... they get the meening acros with just a clik or clic

sorry.......!!!!!......  I had some  fun doing this......I hope y'all can understand it....eh!



p.s...we just know we would never eat grandpa regardless of commas


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> I luv to post fotos .... they get the meening acros with just a clik or clic


But I am confused as to whether (or not)
you meant _clique? 
I generally do not like those.

I love your rules question on how many dots are proper. 
 I definitely need some definite nonredundant guidelines, that are definite, for me to definitely follow, regarding the ................ !!!_


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 20, 2022)

I use the Oxford comma all the time.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 20, 2022)

Kaila said:


> But I am confused as to whether (or not)
> you meant _clique?
> I generally do not like those.
> 
> ...


no dahling.... did you mean cleek....as in a groop....
....clik or clic of mous or kees on keebord

Oh heavens have to go get lunch ..will probably get banned for this post


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2022)

We can be focused on punctuation, or lazy about punctuation.  We  can't be both, however, at our age either should be acceptable.   Then again we may just be inconsistent, which should also be acceptable. Comprehension should serve as our umpire.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 20, 2022)

Robert Herrick was a 17th-century English lyric poet and Anglican cleric.

Here is a play on the English language...I luv this..had it in my files for years


----------



## Nathan (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Chris21E (Mar 20, 2022)

Whatever,,,,Try mastering 4 languages in your head. Portuguese, English, Italian and Spanish, add a few words in Japanese and net-No Russian. 

 No t keeping score No judgments ever.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2022)

I admit I have a tendency to overuse exclamation marks.  










e


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> I admit I have a tendency to overuse exclamation marks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the warning, @Meanderer  !!!!!!!


----------

